# Alternatives to Acana



## beagle812 (May 18, 2013)

I currently rotate my dogs through the Regional and Heritage lines from Acana. However, I am going back to school so I am looking for some cheaper options as the Acana formulas go up to $80 a bag:frown:. The things I must have are gmo free ingredients, high meat content, and different meat options. The brands I have narrowed down to are:
Only Natural Pet's Powerfood kibble: Gmo free, 4 different formulas, website seems to have discounts frequently. Seems like it has a decent meat content however I couldn't find any exact info on that.
Nature's Logic: veggies and plant ingredients are GMO free but the meats are not. However I emailed the company and they said the exotic meats are GMO free (venison, sardine, rabbit, etc.), website says 55% meat content so it's a decent amount less than Acana but I like that they dont use a bunch of peas.
Sport Dog Food: GMO free and Organic. Priced very well on chewy, no peas or crap ingredients. Says that around 75% of the protein comes from meat sources so still less than Acana. 
Victor: meats are not gmo free but the rest is, I am specifically looking at the Nutra-Pro and All Pro Plus Formulas. Good meat content 88-90% of the protein comes from meat. Priced very low in comparison to others.
Horizon Legacy: GMO free, 80% meat content. However not much cheaper than Acana...
I would just like some honest opinions on these foods and how everyone thinks they compare to Acana. My dogs look great on it but it's becoming a little out of my price range. Other recommendations are also appreciated!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Considering I don't feed kibble I can't really give any advice on some of those brands you mentioned, but you said you rotate, and looking for affordability. For me, the first brand that comes to mind is Taste of The Wild. Their formulas are designed to be easy to rotate, and afford. Something to look into, as I'm not sure of ingredients in the way of peas and such.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I'd skip TOTW for now...there seem to be a lot of sick dogs. Affordable foods are some of Dr Tim's, Victor, some Fromm formulas.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I think I'd skip TOTW for now...there seem to be a lot of sick dogs. Affordable foods are some of Dr Tim's, Victor, some Fromm formulas.


Tells you what I know about kibble! lol!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Tells you what I know about kibble! lol!


I read about it on a few groups then checked their FB visitor posts.


----------

